# Actual Parental Excuses



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2004)

EXCUSES

The following is a collection of "actual excuse notes from parents
(including spelling)" from the Office of Educational Assessment at
the University of Washington.

* My son is under a doctor's care and should not take P.E. today.
Please execute him.
* Please excuse Lisa for being absent. She was sick and I had her
shot.
* Dear School: Please ekscuse John being absent on Jan. 28, 29,
30, 31,32, and also 33.
* Please excuse Gloria from Jim today. She is administrating.
* Please excuse Roland from P.E. for a few days. Yesterday he
fell out of a tree and misplaced his hip.
* John has been absent because he had two teeth taken out of his


face.
* Carlos was absent yesterday because he was playing football. He
was hurt in the growing part.
* Megan could not come to school today because she has been
bothered by very close veins.
* Please excuse Ray Friday from school. He has very loose vowels.
* Please excuse Tommy for being absent yesterday. He had diarrhea
and his boots leak.
* Irving was absent yesterday because he missed his bust.
* Please excuse Jimmy for being. It was his father's fault.
* Please excuse Jennifer for missing school yesterday. We forgot
to get the Sunday paper off the porch, and when we found it
Monday, we thought it was Sunday.
* Sally won't be in school a week from Friday. We have to attend
her funeral.
* My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired. She
spent a weekend with the Marines.
* Please excuse Jason for being absent yesterday. He had a cold
and could not breed well.
* Please excuse Mary for being absent yesterday. She was in bed
with gramps.
* Gloria was absent yesterday as she was having a gangover. 
* Please excuse Burma, she has been sick and under the doctor.
* Maryann was absent December 11-16, because she had a fever,
sore throat, headache and upset stomach. Her sister was also
sick, fever and sore throat, her brother had a low grade fever
and ached all over. I wasn't the best either, sore throat and
fever. There must be something going around, her father even
got hot last night.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 5, 2004)

Scary ain't it.   

And they wonder why the world's going to pot.

Dot


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 9, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> EXCUSES
> 
> The following is a collection of "actual excuse notes from parents
> (including spelling)" from the Office of Educational Assessment at
> the University of Washington.



Tessie,

Is it not surprising that I moved from Washington to Oregon BEFORE I became a parent?  Good move on my part I dare say.

Yup,
Dan

PS - Curently listening to _Heavy ConstruKction_ by _King Crimson_ - yes, that's how it's spelled on the CD cover.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 9, 2004)

*G* Yeppers Dan.. a very good move~!!  

P.S. I'm listening to 'Shock' by Robin Cook    I'm doing some drawing, working and having a book read to me all at once ...


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 9, 2004)

Always love that list. here one to add that was given to me one day.

"Please excuse Sharon from class. Last night her pipes burst."

After I asked the parent she looked at the note and relaized what she wrote. 

Dave

Right now I'm stuck at work and missing our studio belt testing. Aint life grand.


----------

